# Connected to internet, but nothing loads



## anarchy1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Today, I needed to forward some ports on my d-link g520. I rebooted the router and my computer connected back to my wireless connection. However, I couldn't load any webpages or do anything involving the Internet on the computer. The internet works fine on the others though. I tried rebooting the router through the other PC to no avail. I tried a few other things, but it still won't work. However, I can now load the majority of a website in about 15 minutes and slowly connect to AIM. My Internet connection shows as sending/receiving packets, and it shows that I have good signal strength. But my internet is very slow, if it loads something at all. When trying to do something (i.e. Load a webpage), it doesn't show any change in activity. 

So basically, I am connected to the network with good signal strength, but I cannot load much. After 10 minutes, I may see the background of a site. 

Can anyone help?

Also, when the router was rebooting, I closed out of my browser before it had refreshed back, but I doubt this was a problem. Also, I have found that I have had to manually enable my wireless adapter since this problem started. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start with malware scans.


----------



## anarchy1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but I was just able to fix it. In the end I just turned off my computer, rebooted the router, and then turned my computer back on, and it worked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Or you could do that. :grin:


----------

